

Spotify Stole My Dream - jzhawaii
http://songandfilm.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/SA-SP-Comparison.png

======
jzhawaii
What would you do if Spotify stole your most prized idea. Your dent in the
universe. I have loads of proof that their new site: www.thatsongwhen.com is a
ripoff of my idea.

Patent pending // email chain // financial statements //

They've even ripped off my tag line: "Every Song has a Memory" theirs: "Every
Song has a Story"

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Do you have a link to your site?
[http://songafter.com/](http://songafter.com/) is a blank white page which
appears to be parked by GoDaddy.

